# roosting turkeys



## ohio

me and my friend were hunting this shelf this morning and we shock gobbled a BIG tom.....we talked turkey back and forth for a while but when he went off the roost he flew the opposite direction.......does it sound like we were too close or will the same tom go to the same strut zone evry day and we weren't in it?????


----------



## Chuck Smith

Many things could have been a reason for him going the otherway:
- The tom was roosted with hens
- You called too much when he was on the roost and spooked him
- He heard different hens closer fly down
- He is just a wary bird (been hunted a lot)

But to answer your question....If he has been going to this same strut zone for a couple of days and at about the same time.....he will keep doing this until he is disturbed. My advise is go to that strut zone and wait.

Good luck and post some pics when you get that bad boy.


----------



## ohio

i appreciate it a lot we do have a problem with poachers on our land so he mayu have been sppoked earlier in the week but he soundsed huge so ill go into his zone and stay for a few!!!!


----------



## cut'em

If and when you have a bird on roost only soft tree yelp until he flies down calling too much when he's on the roost will mess things up he knows whats normal and whats not birds don't do mating calls till they're on the ground and generally fly down about the same time. I've seen where they'ed sit in the tree for an hour because of calling to him on the roost. Let him hit the ground.
Good luck


----------



## Chuck Smith

Cut em is correct.....you should never over call on the roost. It will make the tom sit in his tree until he sees a hen under his tree. You should only use soft tree yelps and maybe a flydown cackle....but the cackle takes practice.

If the tom cuts you off on the tree yelps, only call once more. He he cuts you off again.....be ready he should be coming your way. Now that is in my experience. Others might have had different stories. But as hunters you share the knowledge and learn from others....good luck.

Post a pic when you get that bad boy.


----------



## Puddinhead

Calling too much can do more than just spook the bird. As in, you can mess up the situation without technically spooking him. He may not know something is wrong, and in fact may think everything is exactly right.

The natural order of the turkey mating ritual is that the turkey gobbles and the breeding hens go to him. The more you call to a bird gobbling on the roost, the longer he is going to sit up there and wait to see "you." As long as he knows you're right there singing to him, he'll wait you out. He might gobble a lot or very little, but as long as you call he knows you're an "option."

Once I KNOW a bird has responded to me, I try to put down the call. It's very hard to do at times, and I can admit to forgetting this rule myself more times than not. Nonetheless, you have to try to make him come looking for you. If you're nonstop calling, he's not worried he's going to lose you so he might even fly down the other way to chase a less eager hen to get back to you later.


----------

